# 70 lemans nose on a 71 or 72?



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

does anybody know what I would need to change out if I wanted to put the front bumper from a 70 on a 71 or 72? I know obviously the grills, hood, bumper, upper and lower valance, and the turn signals, but would I also have to change the fenders? 

the only reason I'm asking is because I'm seeing a lot of 70 lemans bumpers and hoods out on on the internet (probably from GTO clone projects) and was thinking of snatching one up. I also see a lot of 71 and 72 lemans' out there for far better prices than I can find a 70 for. I wouldn't mind a 71 or a 72, but I MUCH prefer the bumper of the 70

stupid idea?

stupid question?


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

never mind....I just found a website that sells lemans fenders, and the 70 is different than the 71. Not worth the effort


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

But you can run the 68-70 GTO hood on the 71-72 Lemans. Swapping to the 71-72 GTO requires the new fenders, correct? I did mine in highschool, but got the hole front clip off the 71.


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

the 70 lemans fenders are different than the 71=72... pity

Who knows, maybe I'll find the leftovers of a clone project an pick up an entire front clip cheap someday

or I'll just keep my eyes open for the 70 I want. I search ebay, cars on line, and craigslist nationwide every day


----------



## LemansSport70 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Which website has lemans fenders?*

Just curious, you mentioned that you found a website that has the lemans front fenders, I am looking for a pair for a 70 lemans. Do you have the website name?


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

The difference in them is minimal. What it amounts to is the cut out for the bumper goes back farther in one year than it does the other. That is a pretty easy thing to change considering what you need to do to run a 70 GTO front bumper.

My 71 T37 had a 70 nose on it with one original 71 fender and a 72 fender from a LeMans on the other side, the bumper still fit and it looked ok. So it isnt like the fenders are completely different so it wont work.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

My thread above about the 68-70 hood fitting the 71-72, I am wrong, it doesn't fit. 70 had a hump on the hood while 71-2 had a single point on the hood.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I went thru 58marks impala site. Very nice you dad has to be so very proud.


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

Bump for an old thread and idea

Found a guy that is selling an entire front clip to a lemans. Can somebody help me list all the parts i would need to get from him to convert a 71 or 72 into a 70? I dont want to forget anything


----------

